# How to make blue koi bettas??



## Bangtan (Jul 12, 2017)

What parent fish would be good to breed together to get blue koi babies? My first spawn I did was a blue VT and a blue/green and tan bicolor which produced a variety of offspring, I got rid of the few that survived(it was a small spawn) and kept for myself a little marble girl with a back problem because I didn’t think anyone would want her. She died of a tumor last night so I don’t have her anymore, but she went from cellophane to colorful splotches of different colored blues and teals and she was so gorgeous 😮 I’ve always wanted to make blue koi, but neither of the parents were koi or marbling bettas. 

What combinations of parents would make blue koi? And is there a way to make only blue koi or will there always be that remnants of red or black etc there/how could you breed to get rid of that?

Thanks!! 🙂


----------



## plazuk1986 (Oct 6, 2017)

I was under the impression that bettas are called "koi" only when they have colours like koi carp do : white, black and reds. 
I could be wrong but I don't think the name would make much sense otherwise.

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bangtan (Jul 12, 2017)

Nope you can have blue koi 🙂👍 they’re so pretty


----------



## Bangtan (Jul 12, 2017)

The koi is not colors but more based off the patterning


----------



## plazuk1986 (Oct 6, 2017)

I stand by my statement. There would not be a point of calling it koi if it does not resemble koi =)
Having said that, white, black and blue sounds super cool and would not mind having a betta like that myself.
Also, since koi is basically a marble, guess You would have to work with that. I may be mistaken but there may be a cellophane in there too.
Best of luck!

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

1. You need a koi pattern
2. Blue, preferably marble

It will take you lots of generations as marbles are unpredictable - partly luck. Keep breeding those with the pattern but has little to no red or red color lines. Once you have a "blue koi pattern", you want to breed the marble out to get a permanent pattern. This will take many more generations.

Just a thought: I too believe koi bettas should resemble the koi carp - no blue. But to avoid misinterpretation (prefered pattern), the term koi could be used. Perhaps in the future, you could give it a comnercial name - indicating it is your line.


----------



## RickyTan (Jan 26, 2017)

If that was my goal i would start by breeding blue metallics (sometimes mistaken as "blue dragon") with kois/galaxy kois, you will eventually get the partial scaling people often call "samurai" and eventually with selective breeding you can get some with a somewhat koi pattern. Then select the ones that look the most like what your goal is and keep breeding.


----------



## doney12 (Aug 23, 2018)

pretty look


----------



## Nelvick (Jul 13, 2018)

This one is my koi boy. Not full blue but is a nice guy.


----------

